
A bloodbath awaits commercial property investors - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/739901a8-c601-4a81-b3e8-bb4f0eaa3e73
======
samizdis
> "... this will not be the momentary stumble followed by a V-shaped recovery
> of administration and deal-sponsor lore. Investors will find this more like
> being in a wheelchair pushed down a very long flight of stairs."

------
kozak
With this spike in work from home and delivery, it could be that society have
just realized that it doesn't need that much commercial property at all.

